# [APP]Create your own alarm sound! Qiico's Alarm :)



## qiicohelp (Jan 2, 2012)

Qiico's Alarm is an alarm app with an easy-to-use recording function.

You can easily change Qiico settings simply by following the wizard system.
You can set either your own recorded voice or your own music in the cell phone as an alarm sound.

Create your own alarm sound!

You can record your own voice and set the recorded file as your alarm sound. (You can also use built-in alarm sounds and your own music.







)

★ Change your settings easily and simply with the wizard system.
Anyone can easily set an alarm.
Users can set an alarm with just a few tabs following the wizard system of Qiico.

★ Qiico provides simple, but various options.
Users can set annual, monthly, daily or hourly alarms and timers.
With this intuitive and simple system, you can set everything in one screen.

★ Qiico examples for users
- Record your loved one's voice to set a morning call, starting your day sweetly!
- Save all important days from anniversaries to birthdays.
- Set a reminder to complete your to-do-list of each day.
- Save all things you should not forget on Qiico, then he will remind you of everything.

Search Qiico in the Android Market!


----------

